# is 5x115 lug pattern the same as



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

I used a metric conversion calculator and it said 115mm = like 4.527353739584. I basically wanna know if I can put some 5x4.5 rims on a car with a stock wheel pattern of 5x115mm


----------



## oldsmobilefanatic (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@May 13 2008, 05:08 PM~10646345
> *I used a metric conversion calculator and it said 115mm = like 4.527353739584. I basically wanna know if I can put some 5x4.5 rims on a car with a stock wheel pattern of 5x115mm
> *


Yes, you can put those 5x4.5 wheels on a car that has a 5x115mm bolt pattern!!!


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by oldsmobilefanatic_@May 13 2008, 05:47 PM~10646809
> *Yes, you can put those 5x4.5 wheels on a car that has a 5x115mm bolt pattern!!!
> *



cool brotha, Thanks


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 83Cizzoupe_@May 13 2008, 02:08 PM~10646345
> *I used a metric conversion calculator and it said 115mm = like 4.527353739584. I basically wanna know if I can put some 5x4.5 rims on a car with a stock wheel pattern of 5x115mm
> *


not trying to throw a monkey wrench in the works ....it will work........but ...you might experince a slight shimmey in the sterring wheel at 50-65 mph ...i have set-up a few fwd gm cars with spokes and that was the only complaint in 2 out of 5 cars i set up


----------



## 83Cizzoupe (Jan 24, 2003)

hmm, ill keep that in mind if i end up goin this route


----------



## Gbeach36 (10 mo ago)

Can you put 5x115 on a 5x114.3 bolt pattern


----------

